# Skin or Fat?



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Quick question...

Our pooch Tilly is very nearly 3. Around the top of her neck i've noticed she has like a roll of skin when she is sat up etc. When she's laid down you can easily pinch it with your fingers. Im not sure if its fat or skin though - dont cocker spaniels have this?

It feels like skin but i wanted to check with a show of hands whether your pooches have this or whether our Tilly needs to cut down on the treats!?

Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is just over 1 year old and hasn't got this.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is two and has this as well...it is just the extra skin, some of the dogs have looser skin and others have tighter skin...its just skin and not fat.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Amanda, good to know!


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

It does seem like skin to be honest and she doesnt seem fat anywhere else or anything. It feels like skin as well.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It is interesting how different Lexi and Beemer's physiques are. Beemer is much leaner and has little loose skin around, whereas Lexi feels like a big chunky monkey roll but I think a lot of is extra skin. Despite being from the same litter and looking almost identical when I got them at 10 weeks, there are some clear differences (not as noticeable in pictures) with Lexi seeming to have more cocker body and Beemer more poodle body.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

The two pictures beneath your post are very cute. Our Tilly looked very similar when she was a pup! 

Tilly seems more spaniel i would say. And im sure ive seen spaniels with this too. 

She will be pleased that her biscuit intake isnt going to go down !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Wilf has always had this and down near his bum, when he was a pup I really thought that he'd grow into it like a jumper that's too big. But he's nearly 6 and he hasn't grown into it yet. Mable hasn't


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I always remember it being referred to as the 'scruff'. You scruff a cat buy that bit of skin. 

It's just a loos bit of skin most dogs have it depending on the breed. If you think when the vet gives your dog a jag or when they get there microchip it's in the scruff they get it. the vet pulls it up a little and injects.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes mommy dotgs carry there puppy's by that it is a handle Heee Heee.
did you not ever see puppy's being carried that way


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just to close this one off it was indeed skin and not fat. According to the vet Tilly is just about the perfect weight for her size - just over 10k. 

The rolls of skin are genetic traits - I must remember this line for the future! haha

Thanks.


----------

